# timestamp mit Millisekunden



## katlina (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Hat jemand Ahnung, wie ich es realisieren kann, einen timestamp mit Milisekunden zu bekommen ? Kenne die verschiedenen Zeitfunktionen so einigermaßen. Weiß aber nicht, wie ich zu z.B. 2008-02-15 12:49:13 noch die Millisekunden bekommen kann, da ja mit date() wohl keine Millisekunden ausgegeben werden, oder doch ? Suche hat mir auch nicht wirklich geholfen. Falls ich was übersehen habe, nehme ich auch gerne einen Link als Antwort. Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## shutdown (15. Februar 2008)

was du suchst, heißt microtime()
http://de.php.net/manual/de/function.microtime.php

Da 1000 Millisekunden eine Sekunde sind, kannst du von diesem Timestamp im Grunde alles wegschmeißen bis auf die letzen drei Ziffern ( Modulo 1000).

Da der TimeStamp auf 0 Uhr und 0 Sekunden (01.01.1970) normiert ist, geben die letzten drei Ziffern der Differenz zwischen damals und heute den gesuchten Wert.

Heute_letzte3 - 0 = gesucht ==> letzte drei Ziffern vom Microtime nehmen.


----------



## splasch (15. Februar 2008)

Wenn du es ganz genau wissen willst kanst du dazu 

Diese Funktion verwenden:

```
function getmicrotime(){
list($usec, $sec) = explode(" ",microtime());
return ((float)$usec + (float)$sec);
}
```

Mfg Splasch


----------

